# parasite cleanser



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

im ibs a i guess, but mostly C. 2 weeks ago i was C for a whole week then last week i was pretty much D for the whole week and then i got a parasite cleanser and now i'm all C'd up again. i want to use an enema but i can't because my butthole was bleeding







i had hemmrhoid ligation like 2 weeks ago... i dont want the freaking dead parasites in my body so how do i get it out...?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

postmortem said:


> im ibs a i guess, but mostly C. 2 weeks ago i was C for a whole week then last week i was pretty much D for the whole week and then i got a parasite cleanser and now i'm all C'd up again. i want to use an enema but i can't because my butthole was bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you've certainly been thru the ringer. I have the hemmi too but I'm not going to allow anyone to touch it. As for the parasites....did you know for sure you had a parasite? Need to submit a stool sample for that. If you test positive, based on the type of parasite that you have, your doc should prescribe an anti-parasitic. There are so many different kinds and they all have various symptoms so it is important to know which one you have...if in fact you do. Sometimes an antibiotic is necessary....but the fact that you do not have diaherrea, you probably do not need the antibiotic. Some of those can be pretty rough. I NOW live in Mexico and have had my share of them....not fun but easy to treat...down here, we can buy what we know we need...but in the states, you have to have a doctor's prescript...AFTER the stool sample. Many US docs will not admit that US has parasites. Thus, many people diagnosed w/IBS in fact have parasites and not IBS. That is what happened to me.......got my parasite in Texas, went to 4 docs 2 of which were gastro and no one ever aksed about a stool sample. So I lived with it in me for 3 years. Then moved to Mexico, went to a doc here, and bingo.....stool sample was first thing he did. Now you can imagine how compromised my intestine was after 3 years of parasites living and breeding....yes, breeding...they establish nests/environments in the intestines. So, now i have IBS and are very prone to amoebas/parasites...so I have to be very careful.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I have the hemroids too just try the ky jelly on the end of the enema tube. this should help.Fordgirl


postmortem said:


> im ibs a i guess, but mostly C. 2 weeks ago i was C for a whole week then last week i was pretty much D for the whole week and then i got a parasite cleanser and now i'm all C'd up again. i want to use an enema but i can't because my butthole was bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

slalinhgto said:


> Well, you've certainly been thru the ringer. I have the hemmi too but I'm not going to allow anyone to touch it. As for the parasites....did you know for sure you had a parasite? Need to submit a stool sample for that. If you test positive, based on the type of parasite that you have, your doc should prescribe an anti-parasitic. There are so many different kinds and they all have various symptoms so it is important to know which one you have...if in fact you do. Sometimes an antibiotic is necessary....but the fact that you do not have diaherrea, you probably do not need the antibiotic. Some of those can be pretty rough. I NOW live in Mexico and have had my share of them....not fun but easy to treat...down here, we can buy what we know we need...but in the states, you have to have a doctor's prescript...AFTER the stool sample. Many US docs will not admit that US has parasites. Thus, many people diagnosed w/IBS in fact have parasites and not IBS. That is what happened to me.......got my parasite in Texas, went to 4 docs 2 of which were gastro and no one ever aksed about a stool sample. So I lived with it in me for 3 years. Then moved to Mexico, went to a doc here, and bingo.....stool sample was first thing he did. Now you can imagine how compromised my intestine was after 3 years of parasites living and breeding....yes, breeding...they establish nests/environments in the intestines. So, now i have IBS and are very prone to amoebas/parasites...so I have to be very careful.


you still have ibs even after you got rid of your parasites?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBS is not caused by parasites. Although certain infections can lead to post infectious IBS and then to clinical IBS after resolution of the intial infection.THE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and HepatologyIBS InformationTesting for IBS and parasitesStool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. This means they have found none to 2% in IBS. http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Postmortem, take a look at thishttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65559


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

postmortem said:


> you still have ibs even after you got rid of your parasites?


Most certainly, I still have IBS........I am not saying that the parasites were absolutely directly responsible for my IBS...but I will say that BEFORE parasites, I did not have these problems.....and I know exactly where and when I got the parasites......bad water......my intestines have never been the same since I carried Giardia around in my intestines for 3 years. Also, I've picked up other amoebas/parasites since then....thus I am highly susecptible to them. The parasite village that was in my intestine for so long compromised my immune system.....the immune system is tied in w/the intestines. BEEN THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes parasites do cause constipation. I have roundworm, pinworm, and tapeworm for the past 7 plus years and finally diagnosed myself. The doctors said oh its IBS well yea it is because I have it now. Trying to get rid of them now and its not easy when you have had them for years. I don't know how or when I got them but ive been extremly sick from them for years thanks to the doctors.Fordgirl


eric said:


> IBS is not caused by parasites. Although certain infections can lead to post infectious IBS and then to clinical IBS after resolution of the intial infection.THE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and HepatologyIBS InformationTesting for IBS and parasitesStool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. This means they have found none to 2% in IBS. http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1


----------



## libraryg (Jun 20, 2007)

I found this site a few years ago, and have a hard time believing what they claim is found in people's intestines. Anyone here have the scoop on the validity of this stuff?*warning, GROSS pics!*http://www.drnatura.com


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

someone posted this link before on another thread about colon cleansers and muciod plaque.http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2004/12/muc...bious-idea.html


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

eh there's pretty much an ongoing debate with the validity of all these natural approaches...i've never had the patience to completely go through with one, but hey if it works and can fix my problem then I'm a believer. ok this post was completely useless


----------



## libraryg (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Annie for that link. I did use a colon cleanser from my chiro last fall.....he claimed it would work wonders for me, as it did for all his patients who used it.Guess what?Didn't do a thing! Pretty disenfranchised with that approach.....


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

libraryg said:


> I found this site a few years ago, and have a hard time believing what they claim is found in people's intestines. Anyone here have the scoop on the validity of this stuff?*warning, GROSS pics!*http://www.drnatura.com


Believe it my friend! It was some of the stuff that came out of me. Yes it is valid. There was even an article written in the National Geographic around 1997 about parasites in humans and mammals. I didn't believe it myself at first. I was a medical mess 8 years ago and "colonix" was given to me by a close friend of mine. I really helped me turn around my health and got me on the right track. I also went to see a naturopath and changed my diet. You would be truly surprised what kind of build up we accumulate over the years. Even if you check out the research lab on parasitology in the USA they also have information on line that you can source. Parasites are real and we need to understand how they affect our health and what we need to do to eliminate them and not allow them to control our bodies. Look up the definition of parasites. par·a·site /ˈpærəˌsaɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[par-uh-sahyt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation -noun 1. an organism that lives on or in an organism of another species, known as the host, from the body of which it obtains nutriment. If the parasite is receiving the nutriment or nutrients then what is your body getting? Leftovers? We are so quick to take our pets to get "dewormed" why not us? It is real people. My health is important to me so I am doing something about it and that is to make changes in eating habits and the kinds of food and incorporating a yearly cleansing program. What are you doing?


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Is this information you're reading coming from an MD?


eric said:


> IBS is not caused by parasites. Although certain infections can lead to post infectious IBS and then to clinical IBS after resolution of the intial infection.THE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and HepatologyIBS InformationTesting for IBS and parasitesStool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. This means they have found none to 2% in IBS. http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

All I got to say is AMEN! I have been there to for 12 years I know exactly what you're talking about.









goldiestar said:


> Believe it my friend! It was some of the stuff that came out of me. Yes it is valid. There was even an article written in the National Geographic around 1997 about parasites in humans and mammals. I didn't believe it myself at first. I was a medical mess 8 years ago and "colonix" was given to me by a close friend of mine. I really helped me turn around my health and got me on the right track. I also went to see a naturopath and changed my diet. You would be truly surprised what kind of build up we accumulate over the years. Even if you check out the research lab on parasitology in the USA they also have information on line that you can source. Parasites are real and we need to understand how they affect our health and what we need to do to eliminate them and not allow them to control our bodies. Look up the definition of parasites. par·a·site /ˈpærəˌsaɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[par-uh-sahyt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation -noun 1. an organism that lives on or in an organism of another species, known as the host, from the body of which it obtains nutriment. If the parasite is receiving the nutriment or nutrients then what is your body getting? Leftovers? We are so quick to take our pets to get "dewormed" why not us? It is real people. My health is important to me so I am doing something about it and that is to make changes in eating habits and the kinds of food and incorporating a yearly cleansing program. What are you doing?


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> All I got to say is AMEN! I have been there to for 12 years I know exactly what you're talking about.


Thanks for the support. Sometimes it just amazes me the doubt when there are obvious signs around us especially with the "non foods" in abundance that put us into unhealthy situations.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

parasite are real, but they don't cause IBS symptoms, but can mimick some IBS symptoms sometimes.This is different then post infectious IBS. That develops AFTER the intial infection.Colonics will Not "cure" or fix" clinical IBS. You may feel better doing it perhaps especially if your c.When the gut gets an infection it runs a program to dispell that problem as soon as possible with d and vomiting and sometimes a fever.IBS is also not infectious, you can't give someone else IBS. But you can transfer a parasite to another person.Pets can transmit parasites to humans.For example round worms"What is toxocariasis?Toxocariasis is a zoonotic (animal to human) infection caused by the parasitic roundworms commonly found in the intestine of dogs (Toxocara canis) and cats (T. cati).What are the symptoms of toxocariasis?There are two major forms of toxocariasis:1) Ocular larva migrans (OLM):Toxocara infections can cause OLM, an eye disease that can cause blindness. OLM occurs when a microscopic worm enters the eye; it may cause inflammation and formation of a scar on the retina. Each year more than 700 people infected with Toxocara experience permanent partial loss of vision.2) Visceral larva migrans (VLM):Heavier, or repeated Toxocara infections, while rare, can cause VLM, a disease that causes swelling of the body's organs or central nervous system. Symptoms of VLM, which are caused by the movement of the worms through the body, include fever, coughing, asthma, or pneumonia."http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/to...ht_toxocara.htmSympotms a lot of times can differentiate these types of infections from IBS.IBS is not a bacterial or parasite infection.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

eric said:


> parasite are real, but they don't cause IBS symptoms, but can mimick some IBS symptoms sometimes.This is different then post infectious IBS. That develops AFTER the intial infection.Colonics will Not "cure" or fix" clinical IBS. You may feel better doing it perhaps especially if your c.When the gut gets an infection it runs a program to dispell that problem as soon as possible with d and vomiting and sometimes a fever.IBS is also not infectious, you can't give someone else IBS. But you can transfer a parasite to another person.Pets can transmit parasites to humans.For example round worms"What is toxocariasis?Toxocariasis is a zoonotic (animal to human) infection caused by the parasitic roundworms commonly found in the intestine of dogs (Toxocara canis) and cats (T. cati).What are the symptoms of toxocariasis?There are two major forms of toxocariasis:1) Ocular larva migrans (OLM):Toxocara infections can cause OLM, an eye disease that can cause blindness. OLM occurs when a microscopic worm enters the eye; it may cause inflammation and formation of a scar on the retina. Each year more than 700 people infected with Toxocara experience permanent partial loss of vision.2) Visceral larva migrans (VLM):Heavier, or repeated Toxocara infections, while rare, can cause VLM, a disease that causes swelling of the body's organs or central nervous system. Symptoms of VLM, which are caused by the movement of the worms through the body, include fever, coughing, asthma, or pneumonia."http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/to...ht_toxocara.htmSympotms a lot of times can differentiate these types of infections from IBS.IBS is not a bacterial or parasite infection.


Thank you for clarifying that. I believe it is important that others are aware of parasites, ibs and the differences.


----------

